# best replacement fluid for a compass



## kennya

What is the best replacement fluid for a compass? I have a Richie compass that has a large bubble. I would like to replace all the fluid, but do not have the foggiest as to what to use, oil or alcohol. I sent a quote request to Andrews Compass Service about six weeks ago but no response. Should I not worry with this one and just replace the compass or is repairing this one the better option?


----------



## Zanshin

They used to be called "whiskey compass" but I don't think the color is right  I would recommend using denatured mineral spirits, but that might depend upon your model - what compass do you have (manufacturer/model)?


----------



## kennya

It’s a Richie pedestal mount from 1980 don’t have the model number on me.


----------



## TrueBlue

You should only use mineral oil to replace compass fluid.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Our boat we just purchased is also missing some fluid. The surveyor said to get it serviced but heck if I can find somewhere and it seems that one could do it themselves. Ours is a pedestal mounted Danforth and on the to do list is to try and remove it to see how it gets filled. I had thought they were filled with glycerin?


----------



## jgeissinger

*Compass fluid*

Mineral oil is indeed what is in compasses, and a readily available source for same is your local drug store. Baby Oil is pure, clean mineral oil, and it smells good too.


----------



## Zanshin

Oops, my mistake. The small aircraft compasses need to move around a bit more and thus the mineral spirits; I wasn't paying attention and should have stated "oil".


----------



## hellosailor

Check with the maker. SOME compasses use alcohol, others use mineral oil, still others use "compass fluid" which is similar to but not the same as mineral oil. Using the wrong fluid can change the damping AND dissolve the printing on the card, or cause the seals to leak again.

I think Ritchie used to have a special exchange program, swapping your compass for a rebuilt one at 1/2 of list price. It's worth asking them.

And if they'll sell you "compass fluid" that's meant for your compass...that's what I'd use, just to be safe.

Baby oil smells good because it has fragrance added to it. If you use mineral oil--use the plain pharmacy grade kind. Fragrance just can't do any good inside the compass.<G>


----------



## camaraderie

If there is any evidence of leakage around the compass, you may need a diaphragm replacement and not just fluid...in which case that 1/2 price exchange deal might look tempting. I recently had my C.Plath innards replaced and it was about $300 but worth it due to the value of the compass.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I had been told $150 to rebuild a Gemini 5" compass with new fluid & dome so I bought a new Richie for $115.


----------



## btrayfors

If it's a good compass, my advice is not to fool with it yourself but use an expert compass repair service. As noted in a previous post, your compass might require a new seal (why is it missing fluid?), a new diaphram, bearings, etc. Or, it might just need refilling.

I just had my Danforth Constellation rebuilt by Island Compass South:
http://www.islandcompass.com/

Steve is a real expert, a nice guy, and provides excellent and fast service. Lots of recommendations for him from friends and on the web.

He's also the only guy around who has the tool required to press in a new and better diaphram in, e.g., a Plath compass (a good thing, 'cuz this is their weak point in an otherwise very fine and very expensive compass).

Bill


----------



## camaraderie

Bill...that's who did my Plath/Venus...ditto on the recommendation.


----------



## btrayfors

camraderie,

Yeah, Steve's a good guy.

I had a Plath Venus which I just gave to my son who just bought a 22' sloop with a nonfunctional compass. That's why I happen to know about the diaphram problem....talked to Steve and to others about it, some of whom have complained about diaphram failures in Venus and Merkur models. Seems C. Plath isn't really interested in small boats anymore; they've cheapened the binnacle (which they call the cylinder), changed the design, and still have outrageous prices. But it's an absolutely wonderful compass, even with the flaws.

Bill


----------



## btrayfors

Oops...a 42' sloop. Can't quite see mounting a Plath Venus on a 22' sloop )

Bill


----------



## Hudwin

I first used mineral oil to refil my Gemini bulkhead mount compass. Too thick. Compass needle reacted to slow. Tried a 50/50 solution of mineral oil and mineral spirits. Works great!


----------



## K31swiss

Why not use Richie compass fluid? Ordered mine from West Marine. Much thinner than mineral oil, not oily.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze

K31Swiss: If these guys figure out what your name represents they will be aghast at you. I, on the other hand, salute you as I have 4 of them myself..... One of the greatest ever made.


----------



## svHyLyte

Ah... Guys.... This thread is now 11+ years old. I suspect the OP's resolved his issues. Never-the-less, for those that may have a similar issue with a Ritchie Compass, see Ritchie Compass FAQ.


----------



## bletso

Most of the newer compasses are plastic. I have an old Ritchie which I sent off for refurb. Overhauled, replaced bezel and re-paint. Not inexpensive but quality work and cheaper than a new plastic replacement. COMPASS REPAIR


----------



## weinie

Years ago, I asked someone at my marina what to add to the compass to get rid of the bubble. I swore he said mineral OIL, not spirits. So I added the oil and actually, it worked perfectly for as long as I still had the boat. Go figure.


----------



## FreeAgent

There was an earlier thread on compass fluid. I posted this there a while back:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/3919297-post16.html

Basically says you can buy Ritchie compass fluid at West Marine or from a company like Viking Instruments - Marine Compasses, Compass Repair, Danforth Compass, Ritchie Compass . I ended up buying parts from Viking (new dome & seal for fill screw) and clear lamp oil from local hardware store (because shipping flammable fluids sometimes not so easy) My compass now looks like new and not any sign of a bubble! 

Aircraft supply companies also sell compass fluid. This one is in Canada: https://www.aircraftspruce.ca/catalog/inpages/repairkit1.php


----------

